# Wingbar project



## dmk441 (Aug 19, 2015)

I picked up this frame about a month ago. I decided to make a ridable Wingbar for the time being as I don't have all the necessary parts at this time to take it to the next level. Which is fine, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## dmk441 (Aug 19, 2015)

It rides nice, fun bike!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 19, 2015)

You've  made a lot of progress in a month!
Better in this ridable state incorrect than apart correct in wait.
Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> You've  made a lot of progress in a month!
> Better in this ridable state incorrect than apart correct in wait.
> Chris



Very well said Chris. This way you can enjoy riding it and collect the parts you need at the same time.


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 20, 2015)

Very nice. You are only $2000 away from finishing it. These bad boys are expensive to restore especially when one is missing expensive parts. I am into mine for slightly over $2k.


----------

